# MK2 TT-RS or MK3 TTS????



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I owned an Audi TT a few years back and I loved it. I traded it in for a 2010 911-S, although I loved that car as well I recently sold it to pay for a pool (Actually an entire backyard makeover) for the family. I didn't drive the 911 often so honestly I do not miss it as much as I thought I would. I now have a 2015 Q7, but I am thinking about trading it for a 2013 TT-RS or possibly a 2016 TTS, the other option would be to wait for a 2017 TT-RS. This would be my DD, my toy is a Shelby Mustang that I do not intend to sell. The wife has the Honda Odyssey Touring Elite for the family duties.

I live in New England so AWD is an important factor.

Anyway it's obviously my decision, but I have never owned the TT-RS, only the base TT MK2. Is the TT-RS as easy to live with on a daily basis as the base TT? I love the utility of the hatchback, I missed that a lot when I got the 911. In the 911 Golf Clubs would go in the passenger seat, in the TT I could fit 2-3 sets no problem in the back if needed.

Anyone with a TT-RS looking to upgrade or has upgraded to the MK3? I would more then likely keep the car stock, probably just some small cosmetic mods. I greatly prefer the MK3 Interior, but the exterior is still growing on me, right now I still like the MK2. I am aware the MK3 is supposed to handle much better, that is a plus for sure. MK2 would be a CPO so it would have a longer warranty, although I do not keep cars that long so I am not sure if that is relative. At some point I want to keep something longer, but I just haven't found it yet. The MK2 TT was close, honestly I regret selling it for the 911 a little. The other piece I have to deal with is my Q7 is a TDI, I am not sure how that works right now with trade-ins.

Sorry for rambling, I may be back in a TT of some sort in the near future, thank you in advance for any input you could provide.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

I would go with the MK3 TTS.
-The new chassis is great. Stiffer and lighter than the MK2.
-Interior is great on the MK3. The MK2 was pretty good too.
-I always liked the MK2 exterior. I think the MK3 exterior looks slightly better. One note about the MK3, it looks far better in person than in pics for some reason. 
-The engines react really well to mods. More power is easy to make with a few mods if you want more.


But the MK2 TTRS does have an exotic status and the 5 cylinder is really something special. 

I would suggest test driving the MK3 if you havent already. When i test drove the MK3 i was sold before i even started the car.

NOTE: I am definitely biased as i just ordered my TT last weekend.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The only consideration for a Mk2 TT RS would be the 5 cylinder engine, everything else, Mk3 TT-S.


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

R5T said:


> The only consideration for a Mk2 TT RS would be the 5 cylinder engine, everything else, Mk3 TT-S.


And a Manual Transmission, atleast in the US.


----------

